# Issues with the Gurkha Beauty, well at least it was supposed to be a beauty



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

As some of you know Ive been doing a review thread for the entire Gurkha historical collection. Today I got to the "Beauty" heres my "review" of it...

Gurkha Beauty... or is it?

So I go to light up the beauty today, one thing Ive noticed the entire time was that it looks exactly like the Titan/Beast (which are the same exact cigar). I thought the beauty was supposed to be more medium bodied, upon lighting it up it tastes exactly like the 2 Titans Ive smoked. No difference that I could tell. So I do some digging, heres a picture of my "beauty"










And heres a picture from Cigar.com of the beauty










Im sure you can all spot the difference immediatly. The "real" beauty has a connecticut wrapper, the one Im smoking appears to have the same costa rican maduro wrapper that the Titan has. So what the hell happened here? Did Gurkha stop making real beauties and try and pawn a rebadged Titan off as beauties? Wheres the Conn. wrapper? This thing certainly isnt beautiful it looks exactly like a Titan, it smokes like a titan, tastes like a titan. Once again the case that Ive some across time and time again during this thread, if it looks like a duck and quacks like a duck in Gurkhas book it isnt a duck.

Fuerte, Doble Maduro, Beast, Titan, "Beauty", all the same cigar. The only one that really stood out to me was the Fuerte, it had a bit more kick to it than the rest but the flavor profile was the same.

So my reason for starting this thread, does anybody know what the hell happened here? Why didnt I get a real beauty? It said beauty on the band but it wasnt a beauty it was a Titan. Does anyone have any insight on this matter? Im probably going to email CI tomorrow and ask them what happened.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

No Gurkha love? Well after smoking over 30 different gurkha blends I dont have much love left for many of them myself :lol:


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

I would question the source of your "Beauty". I have had a few and that looks like no Beauty I have smoked. The real beauty is what is pictured in your second photo. What you have is banded improperly.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

It came from the Gurkha Historical Collection sold back at the beginning of the year off the CI weekly deal, they will be getting an email in the AM. Id like to get a real beauty and not this fake rebanded garbage.


----------



## negncic (Dec 7, 2007)

They should make it right. I find the Beauty very similar to the NC Romeo Y Julieta vintage cigars. Please keep us updated on the results.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Damn man. Well, unless CI has a bunch of underpaid folks slapping bands on unbanded cigars, I'm guessing the good folks at Gurkha may be the culprits. My friend, it seems you've uncovered through your reviews why there seems to be such mixed emotions when it comes to Gurks. SO many lines, the even THEY don't know which is which! :rofl:

I've really enjoyed reading your reviews though bro! Keep up the good work! And by the way, have you found time to smoke anything besides Gurks? Any new favorites, or favorites within the Gurk review quest?


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! thats quite perplexing. Regardless, that packaging is extraordinary. Let us know what service you get and the conclusion.


----------



## ARCHAIC (Oct 5, 2009)

Dread said:


> It came from the Gurkha Historical Collection sold back at the beginning of the year off the CI weekly deal, they will be getting an email in the AM. Id like to get a real beauty and not this fake rebanded garbage.


 That is the exact same Beauty that came in the Gurkha doppelganger (30pk) that I got from CI, The one my local B&M sell look the same too, so its prob. a gurkha thing all I know is that for the 20-25$ most sell it for, there are a shitload of other cigars for the same price that I would buy first!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Looking forward to some kind of explanation for this. I have smoked the Titans and enjoy them as well as a few other Gurkhas but this has me intrigued. Don't think they can give a good explanation for this rather than say they screwed up. What i don't want to hear is that both of them are Gurkha Beautys,,,that will make them look like crooks.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

ARCHAIC said:


> That is the exact same Beauty that came in the Gurkha doppelganger (20pk) that I got from CI.


Yeah, come to think of it, the Beauty that I had in my doppelganger set was dark too. It looked identical to the Titan/Beast cigar, and tasted similar to (though I found out that the Beauty tasted a little better).

Good luck finding this out for us!!!


----------



## JaxCigar (Feb 17, 2010)

After trolling these forums long enough, I figured I would throw my 2cents in. 

I went home last night and checked my Gurkha Crest Sampler tin, and my Beauty appears to be the correct cigar. I was relieved after reading this forum. I purchased my sampler tin from CigarMonster.com about two months ago, I don't know if that helps you at all. 

Let us know the outcome of the ugly duckling!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok gents the Email has been sent, lets see what CI has to say on this matter.


----------



## AZlooker (Sep 8, 2009)

My suspicion is you have two different Beauty's. I was told by CI that there is a Beauty and a Sultan Beauty. This is the case with many of the "sample" packs. I really like the Sultan Royal Brigade but it is only available in the sample packs. There was a story a while back about the "Sultan" line which was supposedly made for some royalty somewhere and these are the leftovers.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

AZlooker said:


> My suspicion is you have two different Beauty's. I was told by CI that there is a Beauty and a Sultan Beauty. This is the case with many of the "sample" packs. I really like the Sultan Royal Brigade but it is only available in the sample packs. There was a story a while back about the "Sultan" line which was supposedly made for some royalty somewhere and these are the leftovers.


"Sultan" is simply a vitola rolled specifically for the Gurkha Doppelganger samplers, and the leftovers were distributed into other samplers.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

AZ is right, there is a "maduro" beauty. Which is complete BS because the beauty is supposed to be the opposite of the beast but with a maduro wrapper its the same damn thing. I thought the filler was supposed to be different too but the flavor of the Maduro Beauty was exactly the same as the Beast. More BS spweing out of the Gurkha factory...


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> AZ is right,* there is a "maduro" beauty*. Which is complete BS because the beauty is supposed to be the opposite of the beast but with a maduro wrapper its the same damn thing. I thought the filler was supposed to be different too but the flavor of the Maduro Beauty was exactly the same as the Beast. More BS spweing out of the Gurkha factory...


Where can I find more info on this?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigar.com - Gurkha Beauty maduro?


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> Cigar.com - Gurkha Beauty maduro?


Interesting. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

It sounds as if Gurha's whole line of cigars might someday end up on the back page of TC with the caption, "The cigars that were rumored too, could have been, think and thought they should, but in the end just weren't, in the least bit interesting."

I tried one last year that I paid a fair amount for and it looked great, burned well with nice draw, but was so doggone boring I almost fell asleep smoking it.

I appreciate all of the reviews because you have saved me a good amount of money not having to smoke my way through those sticks.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Received a response from CI today...

Brett,

I’m sorry to hear about your Gurkha Beauty Cigar. There is definitely significant differences between the Beauty and the Beast (no pun intended). I will be forwarding this information to our Merchandising Team so that they can contact the manufacturer about the issue. Unfortunately, I do not have any Gurkha Beauty cigars in stock to send as a replacement. If you would like, I can issue a refund for the Beauty you received. Please let me know if you would like me to do that.

Again, I apologize for your experience with the cigar. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please let me know. I’m happy to help you.

Thank you,
Sharlene
Customer Service


Big thumbs up for CI, thats top notch customer service right there.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

+1 That is stand up customer service.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dread said:


> No Gurkha love? Well after smoking over 30 different gurkha blends I dont have much love left for many of them myself :lol:


 So ture, Thats so funny

PS. Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> So ture, Thats so funny
> 
> PS. Tic Toc Tic Toc Tic Toc


Should I be scared?:behindsofa:

Got my refund today, $2.33. I guess its better than 0 dollars and 0 cents :lol:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Im smoking one of these maduro looking beauties right now, led me here on a Google search.
Only half way done with this one and now looking for more.
I have been sitting on this for some time now and dont even know where I got it. but it is freakin great.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Dread said:


> Should I be scared?:behindsofa:
> 
> Got my refund today, $2.33. I guess its better than 0 dollars and 0 cents :lol:


Being that the real Beauty tastes almost identical to a Sherpa Cafe, I would say 2.33 may stil be a bit over priced.

The beauty has a nicer wrapper on it and thats about it.


----------



## quietnas1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm new to the Cigar hobby. The local Cigar Shop recommended I try the Gurkha Legend. It smells great but I haven't lit one up yet. Going to let them sit for a few months while I try to fill my humidor. Any insights though on the Legends?


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

More discontent in Gurkha land. This along with the inflated price is why I stay away from the brand. There are too many subcategories of cigar within the Gurkha line itself, it is the same with RP. I'm sure there are lovely RP and fine Gurkhas but I find myself too confused when I am in the walk in. The only Gurkha I have had were discontinued seconds at discount in my local B&M and they weren't impressive. I think I stick to my "go-to's"


----------

